
Step Inside FRACT, Part Tron, Part First-Person Videogame Synthesizer - jamesbritt
http://motherboard.vice.com/2012/2/20/step-inside-fract-part-tron-part-first-person-videogame-synthesizer
======
bwarp
That is just awesome in every way.

